# Rust spots on X-trail roof



## Lorenzo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum, bought a 2005 SE back in October 2008. So far, so good ... no major problems. Had my doors freeze shut in the winter twice, and my heat shield rattles a little, but nothing to worry about. The one thing that does worry me are the rust spots on the roof. I just noticed yesterday that I have about 5 or 6 surface rust spots on the roof just behind the sunroof. The spots are about the size of a dime or nickel. Everywhere else on the body appears rust free, (even the wheelwells and back hatch). I used some touch up paint to prevent the rust from spreading

Anyone else see these rust spots on the x-trail roof??
What can be the cause of these spots??

Thanks
Lorenzo


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Over time I had a few (3 or 4) spots but mine were more towards the front near the windshield and the size about 2 to 3 mm in diameter. Probably casued by UFO's . I fixed them with abrasive paper followed by alcohol cleaning and touch up paint; they were never a problem.


----------

